# Deciding on my first cloner



## tony8404 (Jan 24, 2015)

There are three cloners that I am looking at.

1st- oxycloner 20 site

2nd- turboklone 24 site

3rd- botanicare daisy cloner 8 site

4th- botanicare power cloner 45 site

I have read some review on what I could find on those models. A lot of those reviews are pretty old. 

Just want to know from anyone which one to go with?

If none of tthose I should go with and I should go with the nice clear dome and heat mat just let me know and I will get the kit that comes with light stand dome mat ect...

If I go the dome heat mat route is rockwool cubes best practice for clones?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2015)

nothing to say about your choices---but more sites the better---the one with the fan seemed silly---and i would spend the money you save on the diy one pictured below on something else like killer genetics---heating mats are good if your temps dip below 60f



View attachment IMG_0200_1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0189_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_0190.JPG


View attachment IMG_0191_1.JPG


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd say make one but if your gonna buy one I'd say Botanicare only based on the fact I use their nutes. 
Thanks for sharing orange. This is my next project to build a cloner


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 26, 2015)

hmmm.. I already have a pump like yours orange. and I have those same 360 degree red nozzles :O) 

I think I have a Rubbermaid tote somewhere!!!

Just saved me 65.00!!!!! Thank you orange. but if I change my mind as I just for the botanicare daisy cloner for 53.00 I may pick it up... yet I read the water gets really warm in those. Might be able to rig it or something.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 26, 2015)

tony8404 said:


> hmmm.. I already have a pump like yours orange. and I have those same 360 degree red nozzles :O)
> 
> I think I have a Rubbermaid tote somewhere!!!
> 
> Just saved me 65.00!!!!! Thank you orange. but if I change my mind as I just for the botanicare daisy cloner for 53.00 I may pick it up... yet I read the water gets really warm in those. Might be able to rig it or something.



i use frozen water bottles as ice cubes if the temps get too hot :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2015)

tony8404 said:


> hmmm.. I already have a pump like yours orange. and I have those same 360 degree red nozzles :O)
> 
> I think I have a Rubbermaid tote somewhere!!!
> 
> Just saved me 65.00!!!!! Thank you orange. but if I change my mind as I just for the botanicare daisy cloner for 53.00 I may pick it up... yet I read the water gets really warm in those. Might be able to rig it or something.


 
It is quite easy to make your own.  I generally recommend making the size cloner you are going to need.  If you only need 4 clones, make an 8 space cloner, not a 45 space one.

I personally do not like small aero units much as the pump in the solution always seems to heat the res water up too high.  Water bottles work for a while, but ultimately I was having to change them out numerous times a day--that is not always possible if I have a long work day or have to go to the big city. I also have some problems with the misters clogging up, too.  I have great water (about 50ppm from the tap), so do not use RO or distilled water, which might help with the clogging misters....or may not.  Aero is capable of producing roots incredibly fast if you can keep the res temps in check.

If you find the pump gets the res too warm, you can easily turn it into a DWC cloner.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Feb 13, 2015)

Im building 1 this style with 7 or 8 spots, how often an how long does the pump run? Do you just wet them a couple times a day? Thanks ..BtL


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 14, 2015)

I use a small one (rubermaid tote) just a bit bigger than the size of a shoe box and it holds 12, you need to run air pump constantly, with the stems just above the water and let it bubble away. For me it has been less important what the temp is as long as it is a consistent temperature.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Feb 14, 2015)

I think thats a submersible pump that mists the roots not an air pump..


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 14, 2015)

All you need is a fish tank air pump. What can i say, its all you need.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok like a dwc, i thought misting the roots was something special or better for cloning..thanks Dman..BtL


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 16, 2015)

I built the 12 netpot cloner that StinkBud designed, I got it from his thread on RIU, but he also posted it on his havestapound site. It has worked excellent for me for the last few years. I change the water every 2-3 weeks, 2-3 batches of cuttings. I just use plain tap water and a splash of Clonex liquid in the cloner and I also dip the cuttings into Clonex gel and slice them up from the bottom about 1/2". Timer runs the pump 1 min. on, 4 mins off. Very nearly 100% success with this thing and it was actually kind of fun to build. 

View attachment cloner and seed starting cups.jpg


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 16, 2015)

I changed the light to a double 2 foot T-5, but a couple CFLs would be fine, the cuttings do not need much light.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 16, 2015)

What size pump are you guys running in the submersible pumps?


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 20, 2015)

396 gps EcoPlus is what I used, works perfect. It seems that most people leave their pumps running all the time, but I am having excellent results with the 1 min on, 4 mins off. Also using that timer for the hydro system. I think the partial drying helps the roots.


----------



## 1lildog (Mar 21, 2015)

4th- botanicare power cloner 45 site


----------

